# Let it run its course and get out..



## skEwb (Mar 5, 2005)

Just wait it out people, I had mine drug induced so it lasted roughly 3 months. I still get thoughts of things here and there, but now I act normal I have emotion, I enjoy life, I enjoy doing things, I like the company of others. The only sideffect this has left me with is floaters in my eyes (tons of them) but that's about it.. Just have to give it time and basically just join reality, go out and do things, read this board less and less as some people here have really bad dp/dr this doesn't mean YOU do too! It helped me to get away from here for some time and feel normal again. I'm back because I wanted to share my success story and let you all know that there is a chance for YOU TOO!

Good luck all!


----------



## mareo27 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey skEwb thanks for the encouraging post

I too have come back to this site after about a month absense. I have started to talk to people and laugh and make people smile and laugh as I used to. It's true even though you don't want to you have to fake it for a while, and before you know it it starts to come back. My vision has gotten better and my energy level has gone up a couple notches. I still feel I have a long way to go. I have realized that this is going to take time. Mine too I believe was self induced about 3 months ago. It's a slow process but everyday is one step closer. Strength and Positivity even when you don't feel you have it, you must pull it out of somewhere. You have to believe in yourself and stop feeling sorry for yourself and accept it. No one is going to pick you up or give you the answers except for yourself. Go with the flow. Make fun of people if you have to. Not being afraid of speaking my mind was a big help. Even though at first I was scared of the things that were coming out of me. Sometimes things are still distant but it's not that scary anymore only if I dwell on it. Go out and do stuff or do the stuff you once enjoyed even if your scared that your not going to enjoy it as much. Ultimately it's not gonna kill you.

I know this post sounds choppy sorry but I'm trying to get out the door.

Be strong.
Be positive.
in your own way.

peace


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

skEwb said:


> Just wait it out people, I had mine drug induced so it lasted roughly 3 months.


I'm truelly happy for you that it disapeared by it's own 

Sadly, I've had drug induced DP, I've been waiting for 10 years...
Each is different here, so many physical or psychological causes could cause this thing.


----------



## someguy (Sep 6, 2005)

your post has really given me some confidence in my situation. In fact your post has probably been the one that has kept me sane through the rough parts 

The majority of posts here are about chornic sufferers. I got mine about a month ago from too much nutmeg in a pie (which I classify as drug induced) and your post seems like my situation. I actaully seem to have a lot of flashers in my eyes, did those ever go away (floaters for you)?

Thanks again for the inspiring post!


----------

